# Liberty 3 Rom



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can flash this ROM? I keep finding the base build.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

the full release isnt out for the x yet


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

OK thanks!


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Base build is not bad.. Give it a shot.. I've been using it all week..


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------

